# Kaplan FE Live Online Review - Starts August 20!



## KaplanEngineeringEducation (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaplan's FE (General) Exam Live Online Review Course starts soon! This course is set up to reinforce your knowledge learned in college and prepare you for the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) Exam.

Instructed by Ernie Kim

Course dates:

August 20, 21, 27, 28

September 4, 10, 11, 17, 18, 24, 25

October 1

All courses will be archived for playback!

Topics covered:


Introduction/Ethics

Computer Science

Chemistry

Economics

Fluid Mechanics

Thermodynamics

Electricity &amp; Magnetism

Material Science

Statics &amp; Dynamics

Mechanics of Materials

Mathematics

Probability &amp; Statistics


Includes Kaplan's FE Learning System!

Learn more


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope the course is better than the books.....because the books do more harm than good


----------



## engg (Sep 7, 2012)

Has anyone used these online courses from Kaplan? I am looking forward to review of the AM and PM (electrical) courses. I know Electrical PM course is very new.

Thanks.


----------

